# [SOLVED] Not too sure what to blame.



## themoodude (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm hoping someone might be able to point me in the right direction. I've stuck this under Win8 as the issues have only really started to emerge since I began using Windows 8 (first appeared under the Dev Preview, but have been around one way or another throughout CP, RP, and now RTM).

Basically what I'm finding is that under normal operation the entire system occasionally hangs. It'll start with a new tab under chrome not appearing in the tab bar (but the page still appearing in chrome), or the charms menu not appearing when requested. What tends to happen from that point is that everything slowly starts to stop responding, requiring a hard reset to regain any sort of usability.

Now this was occurring during the pre-releases of Win8 a few times so I thought little of it- after all I was using unfinished software. But I've, today, installed the RTM build from TechNet and found that similar hangs are occurring. I noticed today that the hang would consistently be initiated when attempting to copy files from my secondary SATAII HHD to my primary SATA3 SSD.

Due to this I'm running chkdsk /R on both drives. I have frequently chkdsk'd both drives though so I am sceptical that this will solve anything.

My next step will be to memtest the memory (unfortunately annoying given that I have 4 modules- which will all of course need to be tested individually).

Perhaps this should be relocated to the hardware sub but I didn't have any issues with my previous Windows 7 installation on the same rig.

If anyone knows what could be causing it, or can recommend any other troubleshooting tips, I'd be very grateful.


----------



## Junior777 (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Not too sure what to blame.*

There is a known bug with Intel based motherboards and Windows 8. Microsoft has already contacted Intel on it about getting updated chipset drivers out to fix this bug as they are the ones responsible for that aspect. Will just have to wait for Intel to respond and get the drivers out.


----------



## themoodude (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Not too sure what to blame.*

That's actually reassuring. At least I know it's probably not my hardware! I'm not too bothered about waiting for an updated driver- the system's fine for the most part, and I have a backup system if need be. Cheers for the info mate!


----------



## Junior777 (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Not too sure what to blame.*

Yeah this is not the first time I have heard that an Intel based system is having issues. I dont experience them myself being on an AMD Rig, but I know a few people still reported it with RTM. Intel had to get a fix but most likely it wont be out till Oct 26th when it hits the public.


----------

